# My Trip To Newport Aquarum and Zoo



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok I went on a fish adventure today to the Newport Aquarium in Newport Knetucky. I must say it was well worth it. Saw all osrts of fish and very well kept tanks and so forth. Saw a 5' silver arrowanna was bad as hell, and many other fish that i do have pics if but need to upload them on the net. Here is a pic of the Cariba, one of the any in this shoal of about 50 or so.










This cariba was 12" and the leader of the shoal.

Then we went to Cincinnatti zoo. Big disappointment on there piranha collection. Not only was there tank over crowded with oscars and other cichlids, there were only about 7 of them in the tank but I tell you what, BEEFCAKES! Here is a pic of one of them.










This red was mighty Beefy. The largest by far, probally was a good 13" and looked like he swallowed a freaking popcan! Was at least 4" thick.

More pics to fallow soon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Sweet Pics Brian


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

u see that freaking red belly! f*cking HUGE!!! Sucked thogh they said no flash so Brian got clever with a piece of tin foil


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wholy crap. I LOVE YOU MAN!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i wish there was some way we could have measured this guy, frank any suggestions? This dude is HUGE! I have 2 more pics of the beast!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

dang that red needs jenny craig !

Sweet cariba pic man, got any more?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Bcollins111900 Posted on Jul 10 2003, 02:34 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i wish there was some way we could have measured this guy, frank any suggestions?


I ran it via the known eye diameter scale. Without really knowing distance from Cam to fish, its not as big as it appears. I think the girth of the fish (which is often the case) distorts the length by making it appear larger than what it really is. I'm telling you this because the measurement I made of it puts it at roughly 10 inches (+ or - 1 to 1 1/2in discrepancie)....which is 3 inches shorter (more or less) than your guesstimate. Still its an impressive fish.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

an estimate distance from him or her was 3 feets and that is a accurate estimate. Let me post soem more pics of her.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok here is pics of the red from the top of him.










and another show, i know he is larger than 10" i have measured my red bellys with a tape meaure out of water and they are 11" and this due blew mine away!

another pic


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

If anyone is ever i nthe Cicnci area or the newport area, I highyl suggest you visit the Newport Aquarium as they have all sorts of fish, well worth a 2hr drive i did to go there!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I cleaned up the TOP VIEW photo since they are coming in so dark. Hope B doesn't mind.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

2nd Photo:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Measured as requested.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is a very nice lookin red


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Awsome stuff man. Thanks for sharing.

Frank, thanks for doing the measurments. Can you do the big cariba??


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics and measuring device good thread all around i am giving you a score of 9.5 out of ten


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'm in cincy occasionally. live there, work in columbus. i'll see if next time if anyone wants to go to the newport aquarium with me and i'll try to take some pictures and send them to xenon to post.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Jul 10 2003, 06:04 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Awsome stuff man. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Frank, thanks for doing the measurments. Can you do the big cariba??


As you wish:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keep em comin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I noticed an error on the measured photo I made.....it should be 10 1/2 plus 1 1/2 inches error margin......so the fish sits at around 12 inches TL....close to what Bcollins suggested. Not a bad sized fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

great shot ..thanks for sharing


----------

